# Reading > Who Said That? >  Does anybody recognize this quote?

## Max Whittaker

Hello. I was wondering if anyone here is familiar with this quote:

_"Only through great darkness can the light of day be truly appreciated."_

I may have miss-quoted, but that's the basic wording and general idea. Can anyone tell me who said it?

Thanks

----------


## Nightshade

That sounds very familiar and Im sure Ive heard somthing along the amelines only I dont think it was in English that I heard it!

*Edit* Dun dar dah da dun dar da ............ the powers of google precive this sentance in a review on the Wrinkle through time by eemm M>=. D'engle (sorry its spelt wrong) the review is posted below!
I just want to say I knew it was familiar!!! It sounds like somthing that woman would say and I think Its in the blerb of the cpy in the school library that I occaionally help in!  :Banana:   :Banana:  
The link is posted below


http://www.amazon.com/gp/cdp/member-...446026-8359141

----------


## Max Whittaker

That's where I'd originally read those lines. I was wondering whether someone had said it or if the reviewer made it up. It's quite nice. I'd like to credit the quote to the quotie if I can.

Thanks.

----------

